# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Ret paladins don't suck!

## Korey16

I just came across this and thought, maybe if the majority of ret paladins played like him they wouldn't have such a bad name /shrug. 

Edit- You guys are honestly stupid. Armory "Variation..Server- Lightning's Blade". He has no tier 5..and is using some greens/NON heroic blues with a THUNDER(not deep thunder). This guy showcases what skill and decent gear can do, stop trying to say he is in full tier 5.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=0

----------


## Blamzanoid

I still think they suck

Ofc he dosen't suck. he has t5 and no life. I dont think anyone with t5 will suck

----------


## Super Noob

> I still think they suck
> 
> Ofc he dosen't suck. he has t5 and no life. I dont think anyone with t5 will suck


If you have more skill than they do gear, you win.

----------


## Tokolosi

Skill>Gear for anything.. well said Super Noob.

----------


## Nugma

That was made on the test realm when you had some of the best gear Available, he's not that skilled.Ohh, why didn't i keep my retri spec :Frown:  I were ùber skilled and had nice gear.. well....... i'm getting bored with healing :x

----------


## devilish_hunter

> I just came across this and thought, maybe if the majority of ret paladins played like him they wouldn't have such a bad name /shrug. 
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=0


"Ret paladins don't suck!"
Yes they do.

Take any other class IN GAME and give them comparable gear. The Ret Pally will get outdamaged if the pilot skill is even CLOSE to the same. This will not happen sometimes, this will happen 100% of the time. As in ALWAYS.
Pallies are the LOWEST DPS CLASS IN THE GAME. Learn this, Adjust to this. That is life.

Any Prot Warrior (OR PALLY!) will hold agro better than a Ret Pally in the same quality gear. This is also life. Get used to it.

Seriously, the community on the whole constantly says "Ret Pallies FTL" and calls them "Noobadins"... there are a long long list of reasons for this.
MOST people that play WoW are mentally retarded, but in this respect, the majority are actually correct.

Ret.
Pallies.
Suck.

----------


## Apocalypse

Ok, yes most people are right Skill > Gear, BUT!!!! Gear is equal to skill up to certain point in time. say one level 70 has greys and the other has the pvp gear i odnt give a damn who has better skill the guy in better gear is most likely gonna win unless he just bought this account off eBay and really sux some balls. So gear does matter somewat.

----------


## Nugma

Well, some guilds use Retri paladins for increased raid DPS & Keep Judgements up  :Smile:  Retri paladins are pro in PvP.
That paladin sucked, 'twas his gear that made him so good.

----------


## darksabre90

> Skill>Gear for anything.. well said Super Noob.



Thats the thing, the skill cap in WoW is pretty low. The gear cap is allot harder to reach then the skill cap.

----------


## tekstorm

Im not sure if this still holds true but for the first 8 months after wow came out I had a ret paly. On my server I had the highest dps paladin.

Why? skill, (im not trying to pump my epeen either), & I built him like a warrior gear wise. There was several times either in instances or raids that I would screenshot the end damage reports. I had several instances/raids where I was top DPS. IF I wasn't top dps I would always be in the top 3.

Now I know a lot has changed since way back then with new talents & spells for all classes. But I wonder if this still holds true? Makes me want to level a paladin back up just to test it.

----------


## willemedra

skill only counts with a pally to a certain point especially ret pallys are heavily gear dependant it is possible for a pally to do dps but his gear needs to be through the roof and hell never match an arms warr or something else but hell come close ive seen it happen

----------


## c0rrup

Okay ignorant self-minded dickheads, does it really matter that we cant do more damage than lets say a rogue with same gear? So what? The paladin wins the duel at the end with full health, paladins arent meant just to DPS/ do damage, were meant to do DECENT damage and still live 10x longer than any class. Learn what a class does before you judge it.

----------


## Korey16

Also, to the players saying he sucks, I just rewatched the video and saw him make 1 mistake ONE mistake. He was slow on BoF himself after repentancing the gnome mage. He didn't need to react fast to it tho the mage was fire and can't et out of repentence. He shows great knowledge of his class through correct timing of judgements,stuns, and his technic to repentance + stun and heal. I don't play a ret paladin, but to me this guy seems to know his class. And his gear isnt that good either.

----------


## Hwang Mi Hee

they suck, nuff said

----------


## c0rrup

Exactly the type of people I was talking about is right above ^^. Close-Minded to rogues, take a seat lamer, I rape all rogues I duel.

----------


## Paperboi

On the flip side...

http://manage.hosted.filefront.com/l...filefront.com/

Pre-bc, shows how a ret paladin with Might of Menthril (watch the whole video)

could kill most everyone without using any spells (he usses bery little in the part with the MoM)

- Paladin since release

Rerolled after Illumination nerf

Healer/Pve-ret-dps/Tankadin paladin.

- Paperboi.

----------


## Wesk.

*Bling**Swing**Blong**Bling**Gold**Pink*

byt not any damage done, a regular geared ms warrior do the same damage as a tier 5 paladin there dmg suck imo.

----------


## MagellanFreet

All I have to say is, stfu and heal warladin.

----------


## Hwang Mi Hee

go run WC c0rrup with your nublet guildies fewl!

----------


## Korey16

> *Bling**Swing**Blong**Bling**Gold**Pink*
> 
> byt not any damage done, a regular geared ms warrior do the same damage as a tier 5 paladin there dmg suck imo.


This guy doesn't have tier 5? And he goes 1vs 1 vs multiple good geared warriors in this video, and 3 hits them. I don't see the warriors doing this to him? lawlz. I am making a paladin now

----------


## Frostii

> Ok, yes most people are right Skill > Gear, BUT!!!! Gear is equal to skill up to certain point in time. say one level 70 has greys and the other has the pvp gear i odnt give a damn who has better skill the guy in better gear is most likely gonna win unless he just bought this account off eBay and really sux some balls. So gear does matter somewat.


You should watch World Of Roguecraft.... Level 60 rogue with level 1 dagger and nothing else pwns the shit outta 60's with gear, it was done PRE-TBC, oh yeah its World Of Roguecraft 1 Im talking about..

----------


## Super Noob

> You should watch World Of Roguecraft.... Level 60 rogue with level 1 dagger and nothing else pwns the shit outta 60's with gear, it was done PRE-TBC, oh yeah its World Of Roguecraft 1 Im talking about..


This proves my point.

Roguecraft Skills Meter:

[------------------------|]

Roguecraft Gear Meter:

[|------------------------]

If you get owned by someone who has no armor and a level 1 dagger, when you have level 60 epics with hoards of potions and bandages, then there's a problem.




> Ok, yes most people are right Skill > Gear, BUT!!!! Gear is equal to skill up to certain point in time. say one level 70 has greys and the other has the pvp gear i odnt give a damn who has better skill the guy in better gear is most likely gonna win unless he just bought this account off eBay and really sux some balls. So gear does matter somewat.


Well of course two people decide to duel, one has grays and one has epics, of course the one with epics is gonna win.. but who has all grays at level 70? Now, if it were blues vs. epics.. then they might have a shot.

----------


## Domarrino

Err... I have my paladin with over 700 spelldamage where it is just one epic (stormsong kilt <3) and I do far better than that. Give me equal spelldamage gear to his and I'd show something instead. -.-


Anyway. The states of a paladin have changed very much recently. The patches before TBC like... 1.10, Holy was healing hands down and retri was a solid damage. Prot was not worth mentioning (in exception for support for both other trees).

Before the Storm made Retri imba for a while. People could be stunlocked to death so easily, and not even stuns was needed all the times. It also made Protection a good tanking tree. Holy had a chance for a better healing with Light's Grace, and with the 50% less mana spell (no, after all the time I never can remember the name) you could rarely run out of mana.

The current state is like this: Holy is either a balanced healing tree or spelldamage pewpew tree, protection is a good tanking tree for many encounters, but is lackin in some parts due to the need of mana. 
And then... Retri tree... The only time it is good is when you have really good gear and/or a shaman with windfury totem out. But it is still quite good as support tree. I can't live without Benediction, Imp JotC/SotC and Imp Judge.

I miss the good ol' times though...

----------


## <Gravity>

> "Ret paladins don't suck!"
> Yes they do.
> 
> Take any other class IN GAME and give them comparable gear. The Ret Pally will get outdamaged if the pilot skill is even CLOSE to the same. This will not happen sometimes, this will happen 100% of the time. As in ALWAYS.
> Pallies are the LOWEST DPS CLASS IN THE GAME. Learn this, Adjust to this. That is life.
> 
> Any Prot Warrior (OR PALLY!) will hold agro better than a Ret Pally in the same quality gear. This is also life. Get used to it.
> 
> Ret.
> ...


 You'r sir, need to:



Or the leader of all paladins will avenge us!

----------


## wtfx

Gear owns skill by far in WoW.

----------


## lobbanid

Seriously, Are you guys retarded? Can't you see it's the NEW GLADIATOR and he made this in a cupple of hours AND the patch was on the 20th of Juny! The same DAY as he upploaded the freakin' movie!

So stop the ****ing flaming about he got t5 gear and is a no-lifer, ANYONE can get 3 freakin arena teams and get ARENA POINTS and get the ****ing gear!

Retribution Paladin's DOESN'T SUCK.. BUT the talent tree is all messed up..

Now.. Good movie and keep it up in the arena m8!

----------


## EliMob441

http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/#c...de&n=Variation

Here is his arm

----------


## Nugma

Yes, we have the lowest DPS.
Yes, Retri paladins are one of the best PvP classes, if not the best. Retri kicks other peoples ass, not some stupid mob. Actually, alot of guilds take Retri paladins in raids.

----------


## loganpimp

pallies werent exactly ment to be top DPS classes...jsut survival clases, and Back-up, like heal or buffs

----------


## Creed

LOGAN YOU HAVE 1 REP STFU!! lol

----------


## hizoko

I hate palllies, horrible quality, you dont suck if u got good armor and a shitload of buffs.

----------


## Trustdale

> LOGAN YOU HAVE 1 REP STFU!! lol


says creed who got 14 rep :/

Oh and btw. Ret paladins isnt USELESS, they can fill out unused spots. but sereously people, the only way a ret paladin can outdps another dps class, is:

Having extremely bad dps'ers.
Outgearing them totally.

True, a paladin got seals and judgement, but there is no way a paladin could outdps any1 else with equal gear and skill, end of story kkthxbb.

----------


## EliMob441

I think of it this way. Yes Ret paladins ARNT the best dps, But I wana see a warrior heal and do good dps, Sheild and more, paladins do less dmg but can heal and are very hard to kill compaired to a warrior

----------


## Trustdale

> I think of it this way. Yes Ret paladins ARNT the best dps, But I wana see a warrior heal and do good dps, Sheild and more, paladins do less dmg but can heal and are very hard to kill compaired to a warrior


with my friends protwarr (4 heroic epics, rest blue/green) i pwn ret paladins 1on1, they dont have burstdmg, and will run oom before or later, whilst warrs keep gaining rage...

----------


## happy

> Ret paladins don't suck!


They still do

----------


## ozzlo1991

wtf? yol just watched tht pally roll so many people! so what if they the worst at dps in pve, he just rolled like 50 people without bubblin! Deal with it people, tht proves tht pallys can be good. For all u flamers, dnt quite ur day job.

----------


## Nugma

> wtf? yol just watched tht pally roll so many people! so what if they the worst at dps in pve, he just rolled like 50 people without bubblin! Deal with it people, tht proves tht pallys can be good. For all u flamers, dnt quite ur day job.


 You realize he had good gear AND he is Retri paladin? Retri paladins are one of the best PvP'ers.
'ohh and forgot, as paladin you rarely need your bubble.

----------


## silver1477

lol........

----------


## Igsy

When I played on stormscale, I knew a ret pally that didn't suck. He was skilled enough to tank in AQ20. but this was a while ago...
His name was Ed. I don't know if he still plays, because I moved server. :-)

----------


## Cal

LOL, my ass, pallies will always be the least respected class for me.

----------

